
Vulners – Vulnerability Data Base - vkorsunov
https://vulners.com
======
realkitkat
This looks really nice service! Couple of questions that I couldn't find
answer from the website: 1) who is behind this(e.g. will it be around in few
years if I implement some of their APIs now)? And 2) what's the license for
using APIs and data? (e.g. is it free for what ever, or do you need commercial
license for certain uses)?

~~~
vulnersTeam
Kirill «isox» Ermakov is for core, API and administration. @isox_xx

Igor «Videns» is search features programmer @v1dens

Ivan «Vancyver» is frontend developer @vankyv3r

Alex «Plex» is for content crawling automation @__plex

Alex Leonov handles our blog and analytics @leonov_av

Feel free to use any API :) By the way, read more about it at the our blog:
[https://blog.vulners.com/](https://blog.vulners.com/)

DB is completely freeware it will stay freeware forever.

~~~
realkitkat
>> DB is completely freeware it will stay freeware forever.

Thank You! :) And special Kudos for a nice and clean API and not going with [
horrors such as ] SCAP[1]. Will most certainly give it a go!

[1]
[http://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/Legacy/SP/nistspecialpublic...](http://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/Legacy/SP/nistspecialpublication800-126r2.pdf)

~~~
vulnersTeam
We are very familiar with SCAP. So, if someone will need content in OVAL
language we can make it available in one week :)

------
vulnersTeam
Any questions or suggest? We are near :) support@vulners.com

~~~
cagey_vet
do you tolerate scraping?

~~~
vulnersTeam
Didn't really get. What do you mean?

